# Looking for places to duck hunt in Middle GA



## nhancedsvt (May 14, 2012)

If you have a swamp, beaver pond, flooded timber area that holds ducks on your deer lease I would be interested in leasing the rights to just that area. I'm not interested in deer or turkey hunting on your place, only ducks. If you have anything like this in the Middle GA area and are interested in picking up a little extra money to go towards food plots, stands, etc then this would be a great way to go without raising membership dues. Let me know what you have and I can send you my phone number so that we can talk further. Thanks!


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 19, 2012)

btt


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 22, 2012)

ttt


----------

